# The Best I Can Buy-----



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

if money was not no object-
what make and model guitar and amp. would you buy??


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i'm not greedy...so i'de most likely get a Gibson Les Paul Black beauty Custom Shop or a Peter Frampton Custom shop LP, and a 59 relic, and get 2, not one, but 2, Mesa Boogie Combo MKIV in mohaganny with 2, 2x12 EMV12L cabs.....Oh and while at it, a 63 vintage custom shop strat while at it..


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd like to give a Gustavson Bluesmaster and an original Trainwreck a try.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

An oldschool Les Paul with a Bigsby and P-90's, and a Bogner Uberschall stack. :rockon:


----------



## skydigger (Oct 20, 2007)

i guess a Tom Anderson Cobra

http://www.andersonguitars.com/cfPages/showSingleGuitarGallery.cfm?passedID=3&finishID=174&bodyWoodID=8

And a Victorilux

http://www.victoriaamp.com/visitor/show_model/12


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Seriously, I'm not sure I will go with something really expensive! Probably something like a sparkle jet and an Orange head and cab! Or maybe a Vox AC30 and a Les Paul Silverburst! Or all that because in my dreams I don't have money problem!


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

I dunno. Depends on my mood. Generally I would go for old used guitars - tons of seasoning and accumulated mojo. In good shape, of course, and stock. Right now I'm thinking a nice old Hagstrom Swede from the 70s, or maybe an LP from the mid to late 60s... and maybe an old ash Strat. As for amps, too many great ones out there to even think about. I'd have to just wing it and see what turns my crank.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Or maybe, I'll get into Faracaster's house and try every gear he have in his basement!


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

That's easy, Washburn Southern Cross ML made in the USA! 



















Yum. I plan on getting the import later this year. The amp would be a Laney VH100R.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd try to find an old Les Paul '75 anniversary...like a 77/55, with solid mahogany body and two p-90s...best playing guitar I've ever owned; I'd treat my Washburn Laredo to a complete tune up and I'd buy a Dumble to play them thru.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*If money were no object...*

If money were no object, I would still have a Strat, and a Tele, both put together from parts...I would have an ALLPARTS TMO-FAT neck for the Tele, and an ALLPARTS SRO-FAT for the Strat...good quality vintage style ash bodies..

I would still stain and finish the necks and bodies myself...but I would be able to afford to buy Seymour Duncan pickups instead of Guitar Fetish pickups...and higher quality hardware and electronics....

I would like a 30-watt Class A tube amp, with a 12 inch speaker in a tweed cabinet...


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

I would get one of those guitars that come with a finished basement, all hardwood.



rhh7 said:


> I would still stain and finish the necks and bodies myself...but I would be able to afford to buy Seymour Duncan pickups instead of Guitar Fetish pickups...and higher quality hardware and electronics....


I am actually quite happy with the GFS Memphis pups that I dropped on my maple/walnut Carvin.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

If money was no object, I like a Gibson Ace Frehley Cherry Sunburst Les Paul and a vintage (70's) Marshall head and cabinet


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

well. i'm actually pretty darned happy with what i've got, overall... if money were no object though, i'd want a nice early 60's strat, beaten and refretted and refinished and then beaten some more, please. 

i'd also really like a nice early AC-30 top boost. 

and a nice prewar d28, since we're dreaming...


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Money is an object, so it's tough for me to dream about stuff like this. I like to stay reasonable.

For an amp rig, I've been dreaming about a nice 3 or 4 channel tube preamp, into a 2x20 or 2x50 watt power amp, into a stereo 2x12 cab with some nice speakers in it; V30's or similar. Plus a couple of flexible rack effects to cover off chorus and flange and echo plus tuning and whatever, and a midi control system so I can footswitch it all.

If I can't get that together, then something like the low-watt Peters amp head I saw go by on ebay a while back for about $400. I was very tempted, but too broke at the time. Nice piece! Very flexible, swap tubes, switch power levels, sculpt tone; good stuff.

Guitar-wise, I don't even know where to begin. I'm happy with my Tokai strat. The old Kramer is decent too, although it needs a better setup than I can give it. Maybe a nice acoustic, to replace my junky one, and a Les Paul of some sort. Or maybe a BC Rich with a nice trans-finish top, like the EM1 NJ.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

This comes up every now & then.

I'd like a Gibson "The Les Paul"- Not "The Paul" which was a lower end model, but "The Les Paul" which was a high end model with wood parts instead of plastic.








And a Legend Amp--they had incredible tone thanks to the preamp. I almost bought one like the picture below--but it sold before I could get the money together for it--and they had stopped making them, so I couldn't order another one. I test drove it at the store--and it was great. They had bigger and smaller ones--I wouldn't be too picky.









But, since I already have solidbodies with humbuckers--including a Les Paul that's not as nice as this one--I might opt to still get a Legend Amp and a National biscuit cone resonator. They're too expensive for me now.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A Dean would be nice if it came with those hot models from the ads.

Otherwise maybe a Telecaster and a Mesa Boogie. Generally though I'm happy with my present axes and amps. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'd get a Custom guitar and a Custom amp.

w00t.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

I would buy this guitar from the R&R Hall of Fame:










And then play it through this:










You did say that money was no issue :smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

http://www.kustom.com/product_detail.aspx?TypeID=2&FamilyID=73&ProductID=96&Tab=0
a LesPaul with Burstbucker Pro's. Kustom'72 Duece amp.
Buy a leather jacket with the money left over.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Y'know, I'm pretty happy with what I have at the moment, but I guess I could always add an ASAT and a single coil SG to the stable (and maybe a better acoustic-electric, like a Yamaha CPX-8).
-Mikey


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'd like either the Mike Campbell signature model Duesenberg or a Gold Top Starplayer TV. Beautiful guitars. Or maybe even a 49'er solid body.
Well if money is no object then I'll just get all of them.....


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Something that money can't buy. A finished guitar projectlofu


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

shoretyus said:


> Something that money can't buy. A finished guitar projectlofu


...and an invisible pink unicorn too?

For me it would be a 1958/9 ES-335 with a stop tail and unbound neck. That's pretty much the perfect guitar IMO -- I have a 1980 dot RI w/ antiquities and that's about as close as I'm going to get to a $20,000+ guitar. George Gruhn's got a few










Amps? I'd settle for a 60s Deluxe Reverb and a Bluesbreaker 2x12

or an original Hermann Hauser but I'm dreaming

Oh and Need Pics


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmmmm tough one thinking an original 52 Goldtop with p90's ,and Komet Concorde 
love the sound of those amps ! (Then when I realized the neck was too much of a bat ! I'd sell it and buy a whole lot more gear!:rockon:


----------



## Cross (Jan 8, 2007)

PRS Private Stock through a Bogner Ecstasy head and 4x12 cab :smile:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm the only one who'd just get a custom rig?

well I'll be!


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm too uncertain to get a custom rig


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A 1957 Stratocaster, refretted with medium Jumbo frets. An original 1959 Fender Bassman - recapped, and some broken in top line Weber Alnico speakers.

_(I can hear the collectors recoil and hiss in horror)_


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm already playing the guitar and amplifier that I want and I'm very satisfied with my sound, which I prefer to pretty much every other guitarist I hear.

But if you insist...

I'd go see The Edge of U2 and buy his setup. That would give me a nice assortment of pretty much every nice guitar and amplifier ever made (that matters, anyway).

:rockon2:


----------



## starvingstudent (Mar 16, 2007)

Fender Strat 1957 replica in surf green. not expensive at all compared to the rest. but its my dream guitar










Marshall Super 100JH


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

i would take my gretsch duojet to gretsch's custom shop and have them build me a new roundup with my original dynos--all hardware in gold or nickle-and the leather binding- my own custom wiring.
amp--new 57 fender twin reverb


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

I'd get a bunch of stuff, and trade and play them all.

59 Lp and ES

Prewar Martins

50's Fenders

Amps would be old and new.

I'd keep changing things in my studio. I'd have a full blown studio, with everything.


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

elindso said:


> I'd get a bunch of stuff, and trade and play them all.
> 
> 59 Lp and ES
> 
> ...



do you happen to have a D28 for sale, if so how much?
please emale me at,
[email protected]


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

pattste said:


> I'm already playing the guitar and amplifier that I want and I'm very satisfied with my sound, which I prefer to pretty much every other guitarist I hear.
> 
> But if you insist...
> 
> ...


No harm in adding to one's sound options.

Besides whatever you play, there will still be part of that playing that sounds like you.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

A 1958 Les Paul plaintop burst with PAFs that were not wound on a Monday morning or a Friday afternoon. A Dallas Arbiter Rangemaster. An original Marshall Bluesbreaker.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Hard to beat this combination....a '92 Hamer Sunburst and a reissue Marshall 1974x










...but I'd like to try this one....a Collings CL and Germino amp


----------



## warden602 (Mar 30, 2009)

Well... I already own the playing guitar I want... so... if money were no object, I'd pick up a couple to just hang on the wall and look at (I'm a lefty and a Gibson guy myself):










and...









without the two bozos holding Blackie and the ES-335 Clapton played with Cream and Blind Faith.

So we're only looking at a total bill of $2mil US.


----------



## SkunkWorks (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm pretty happy with my Les Paul (Standard Raw Power) and SG (Special Faded) tone wise so maybe just other flavors or editions of those guitars for the fancier "look" ... like the black and gold Les Paul Classic Custom (Custom Classic?) Gibson was selling a year or two ago. I did want a PRS Custom 22 a year or two ago so maybe one of those. Am working my way through gradual upgrades toward getting my holy grail of amps which is the Soldano SLO100... which I thought I'd probably own by the end of this summer, until the dollar tanked.

By the way, I haven't changed my sig yet but I actually traded the Avenger for a Peavey 6505 Plus. At first that might sound like a step backward toward getting the SLO but since the Avenger was only a 50 watt I found that the Peavey actually gets me closer to the aspects of the SLO I desire than the Avenger did which is actually a Soldano product. And for those that don't know, the Peavey was an attemp to clone the SLO... so it didn't surprise that I was able to get "my desired" SLO tone out of it... the headroom of a 100 (120) watter gives the same grunt and a less compressed sound... and the preamp is the same design and gain staging and has the Soldano "sound" as far as the distortion characteristics.


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

warden602 said:


> without the two bozos holding Blackie and the ES-335 Clapton played with Cream and Blind Faith.
> 
> So we're only looking at a total bill of $2mil US.


Sorry but the bozos are included in the price. Shipping, on the other hand, is extra.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Some kind of vintage strat oozing with mojo through a good old Super Reverb.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Gibson Les Paul Elegant
and 
Mesa Boogie Mark IIC
and a rack full of effects...Lexicon, Eventide, Furman, etc....and I would flaunt it in the face of all you mashed potatoes without the gravy.


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Tightbutloose said:


> I would buy this guitar from the R&R Hall of Fame:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is the way to go when money is no object!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I would have a collection of different strats, a les paul, or maybe a sgb Yamaha. A 335, a dano. I would spend a bunch on a collection of small tube amps. Mesa, fender, peavey, trinity, dr. z, dumble, etc. My GAS would be out of control with unlimited funds. I would have to start my own recording studio so they would be available to players and get used.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have the rig I wanted. Money is not enough of an issue to influence what instruments I buy. I suppose that wouldn't be the case if for some reason I thought a guitar costing $10,000 or more was better in any way than one costing $1500.


Of course, being the typical fickle guitar guy I am, the rig I prefer now will almost certainly change.


----------



## Steve_F (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

There was a 63 Tele with a Bigsby that I tried out at a guy's house years ago that I've covetted in my dreams for decades now. But I suspect it would be a 335 from the golden era, red, or whatever LP Jr Paul Westerberg plays. One of those ES-5 Switchmasters or the Epiphone precursor would be nice, like this puppy. I like those new Yorker pickups.:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Gosh! I forgot to mention that I would buy whatever AJC feels like building. Just to have him continue with his works of art!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'd have to wait until it comes up for auction, but I would buy "Pearly Gates" without hesitation.


----------

